# Finnaly got my first saltwater set up.



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I finally got the saltwater set up from someone, then someone else was selling 90 gallon tank and I asked if I can just buy the content of it, he agreed. So I got the life rock corals fish water and other creatures. To my suprise the move went pretty smooth it`s been set up for three weeks now and I haven`t had any die offs. The only thing that consurning me is the hummer coral he lost 3 heads. It looks like they dry up or something. O and I lost fire goby, don`t know what happened to him. He was swimming around for a week and looked fine then one day (after night) he didn`t come out and havn`t seen him since.I will try to get some pictures as soon as I get the card for my camera.
It is a 90 gallon, sump (30 gallon), 5 gallon refugime, coralife 125 skimmer,
8 bulb T5 light.
Around 100 pounds of life rock, hammer coral, open brain, brown polyps, anemone, acopora, pilsing xenia, mushrooms, some zoas, devils hand chile coral, and few other that I don`t know the name.
Fish: 
2 clown fish
1 blue tang
2 cardinals bungais
1 lownmover blenny
2 watchmen gobys
1 nasso tang
2 cleaner shrimps
2 peppermint shrimps
1 shrimp (don`t know the name) he sith with the watchmen goobies
2 snails
couple crabs
1 purple fish (don`t know the name as well)
I`m trying to keep everyone happy and alive, I hope that my theory (I have been reading for about 4 months about saltwater) will come handy and that it will get easier,
I will post pictures soon.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

the shrimp with the gobies is a pistol shrimp... 

you're going to need to get more snails imo... ceriths and nassarius. for a tank that size, I'd say about 25 ceriths 10 nassarius to start. you'll probably want to get more though depending on how much you feed and how much waste is created. ceriths eat the algae and the nassarius eat detritus.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for the hint.  I notice that there is a little algae on some of the live rock.

DOES anybody have some snails for sale or know where to get some snails in mississauga? LOL


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

violet said:


> Thank you for the hint.  I notice that there is a little algae on some of the live rock.
> 
> DOES anybody have some snails for sale or know where to get some snails in mississauga? LOL


congratz on the big step up! all your old babies are doing fine. you should see your baby angels, they are coloring up bright orange.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

goto Aquatic Kingdom on Dundas, they always have nassarius and astrea snails.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> goto Aquatic Kingdom on Dundas, they always have nassarius and astrea snails.


agreed... but astreas are kind of dumb... 
when they fall over and don't land right side up, they can't get back up... which is like 9 times out of 10 (they don't fall over ALL the time but just something to keep an eye out for). they are good glass cleaners though, but ceriths do the same.

nassarius and ceriths will turn over your sand bed too. 

I dunno up to you...
right now in my 20 gallon... I have 5 ceriths 2 astreas and 1 huge nassarius that gets stuck sometimes... going to be adding more ceriths when I go to SUM in a few weeks.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you Andya. I would love to see them. And if you want you are welcome to come and see my new "baby"


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I said I will post some pictures of my new tank, so here they are. The pictures are not the gratest. I just got the camera and still learning.
The tank gives me so much stress, but I love it a lot. Hope it will get easier.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm trying to atach the photos/ the blue tang is my first fish I got her when I got some of my life rock, she's a survaiver ahe was in 20 gallon for 2 weeks with the life rock waiting till I set up the 90 gallon.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice! Everthing looks good.

However, I wonder if that hermit is reef safe..


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I hope he is. I bought him together with the life rock and corals from same guy.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Were did you get your pistol shrimp? Been trying to find one locally for 6 months.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry cant help you here. I just bought the whole thing from someone with his water and all and just put it in my 90 gal tank. I'm suprised everything is still alive after the move. Just had the fire goby dissapear and one acropora died. hopefully that would be it.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

How big is the Naso Tang? It will likely outgrow your tank. They require a much bigger tank.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

It is about 3.5 inches long.


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

all your pictures are dead


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

what do you mean all my pictures are dead.
i know my camera isn't the best one but......they not that bad


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

simsimma said:


> all your pictures are dead


Try refresh, they all load fine here...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

simsimma said:


> all your pictures are dead


You mean you don't see any pictures? They all show up just fine for me.


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*Pictures look good*

All pictures look good to me..
They enlarge when I click them...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

any updates on the tank violet?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi
I've been busy latelly. But yes, the tank is doing pretty good I quess, exept that my skimmer sucks *corallife'. I did some modifications to it and it seems little bit better, but I'm in hunt for a different skimmer. The great think is that 4 days ago I noticed that my cardinal bangai's face looks very bulky, after looking closer I noticed that he is holding eggs!!! I don't think any of the fry will survive after he let's them out, but I'm just very exited. I will try to post some pictures soon.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Violet, I knew a guy who 'accidentally' breed bangaii cardinals. He had no intention of breeding nor raising the fish but he didn't want to see the baby fry get eaten by his other fish so when ever he saw free swimming fry, he would catch them and place them in his refugium. The fry ended up eating what ever pods and stuff was found in the refugium and whenever he had the chance he fed them some cyclopeeze. Now they guy's already sold his 2nd batch of bangaiis lol. Give it a try may work.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for the info If I see any frys I will try to move them for sure. I have refugim full of cheto and the grape algea. I will watch him closely to see when the eggs hatch. It's been about 6 days since I notice he holds eggs. I read that they keep them about 20 days. So about 2 more weeks probably less. Thank you again for the info.
violet


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Congradulations*

Welcome to the great hobby of Saltwater! I could not view your pictures but it sounds rather nice. My only recommendation would be to remove the Naso Tang. They are very nice fish but get very large (18") and will outgrow your tank very soon. congrats on the babies.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

The nasso tang is about 3 inches now I will keep him little more and when he gets too big I will try to find him bigger home. As for the bangais yesterday he let go of the eggs, I guess he got too hungry ( I was warn about thiss by temee). Maybe next time.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I have some hair alge growing on some of the rocks, today I went and bought a sea hare, I read thay are really good for all kind of algea. Anybody have any experience with them? My turbo snails not helping and I think the crabs are killing them. Will see how it goes with this guy. He is agly but kind of cute creature.


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

I had one for a short time. They are great at eating all kinds of algae but have a tendency of getting sucked-up into power heads (mine included). If you can keep an eye on it then you will have great success.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are some recent pictures of my corals.Please note my camera isn't the best. I hope you enjoy.Note on the 4 , 5 , 6 and 7 picture the anemone looks like he is splitting, but it never did it has two legs now though


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is my favorite Dendro got it at Reef raft boxing day. I love this guy.


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

Great job Violet! but don't you miss your angels?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you.
Yes I do miss my angels. Few years from now I will get another tank and keep angels or Discus. I got nice tank at home, but I don;t think I will keep it till then. I posted up for sale. If you interested let me know I can give you good price on it. Now I cleaned everything and it looks nice. I have to change thepictures. If you got any pictures of "mine" babys angels you can always send me some. Do you still have my email?
Violet


----------

